# Driver destination feature is coming



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Woot.

Uber drivers live with uncertainty: there's no guarantee that they'll get a passenger on the way home from a long shift, or while they're running errands. However, they're about to catch a break. Uber is rolling out a feature (currently only in the San Francisco Bay Area) that lets drivers set destinations twice a day, and pick you up only if you're headed in the same direction. If all goes well, they won't have to waste as much time when they're not taking fares.

This could occasionally reduce the chances of getting a timely Uber, since you might be heading downtown at the very moment that drivers are flocking to the suburbs. With that said, it could also get more part-time drivers hitting the road -- they won't have to worry about skipping rides in order to pick up the kids after school. Uber is clearly betting that the destination feature will lead to more rides overall, and that incentives like surge pricing will keep cars available no matter where you're going.

http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/16/uber-driver-destination-feature/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well this is like UberCommute, avail in china i think

but this coming to markets is good, except the 2 per day limitation


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Very welcome addition, hopefully it doesn't take 6+ months to roll out everywhere else.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well this is like UberCommute, avail in china i think
> 
> but this coming to markets is good, except the 2 per day limitation


I'm actually fine with two a day one will get you to your honey hole to drive and one will get you home from your honey hole. To will limit the cherry picking like back and forth to and from the airport 10 times a day


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well this is like UberCommute, avail in china i think
> 
> but this coming to markets is good, except the 2 per day limitation


2 per day is doing you a favour. Too many guys will manipulate the system if it's unlimited.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

cool story


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

About time they do a destination filter. I'd drop into X if I knew I could get someone headed home.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

pasadenauber said:


> cool story


Basically.

I mean what about all the pax who don't input a destination or only input it once the ride has begun?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

everythingsuber said:


> 2 per day is doing you a favour. Too many guys will manipulate the system if it's unlimited.


Drivers would only manipulate because of Ubers low rates



ATL2SD said:


> Basically.
> 
> I mean what about all the pax who don't input a destination or only input it once the ride has begun?


Probably will be like UberPool where destination is required


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Basically.
> 
> I mean what about all the pax who don't input a destination or only input it once the ride has begun?


You are right...will only work if the PAX enters destination so next think Uber needs to do is make that Mandatory the way Sidecar does...funny how good that Sidecar app actually is! Too bad they are not making it!

Here is link to Uber site:

https://newsroom.uber.com/2015/11/driver-destinations/


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

We should find ways to abuse the system


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

haji said:


> We should find ways to abuse the system


Yeap, Uber's low rates drives us to this
But 2 per day limit...not sure how to get over that. I guess the best bet is to do a trip regardles,set it from a A to B, where they are 50miles apart. Just get paid there, then paid back. I dunno, i'll def think of ways to beat the system


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

UBER increase rates so you don't have to come up with all this fancy features.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Basically.
> 
> I mean what about all the pax who don't input a destination or only input it once the ride has begun?


That's what makes Lyfts filter ineffective. You run the risk either way. The way this sounds though is that it'll put you with a rider that's en route. Lyfts filter puts you with someone within 5 miles of your set destination


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

We don't have Lyft in Houston so I'm wondering if you take a trip that takes you 2 wards where you want to go but it only takes you half way is the destination filter still in effect of that point or are you still stuck trying to get the rest of the way


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We don't have Lyft in Houston so I'm wondering if you take a trip that takes you 2 wards where you want to go but it only takes you half way is the destination filter still in effect of that point or are you still stuck trying to get the rest of the way


Sounds like you ended up in Htown from NOLA. I'm from Houston and never heard anyone say wards.  sounds like we will get more detail soon on the filter. I drive in Los Angeles. It's a very spread out city. I often end up driving 45 minutes home at the end of a night; beach cities to Pasadena. Anything that can get me close to where I want to go works for me. What's nice is you can set your home as your destination, start heading home, and at least have a chance of shaving some dead miles off.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> Woot.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/16/uber-driver-destination-feature/


POST # 1/JaredJ: Woot-to-the-Woot!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...s-will-let-everyone-become-an-uber-driver.htm*


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...s-will-let-everyone-become-an-uber-driver.htm*


Great to hear! Can't happen fast enough! Must be they are getting the heat about being a "rideshare" company, I'm sure they aren't doing it for the drivers sake.


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> Woot.
> 
> Uber drivers live with uncertainty: there's no guarantee that they'll get a passenger on the way home from a long shift, or while they're running errands. However, they're about to catch a break. Uber is rolling out a feature (currently only in the San Francisco Bay Area) that lets drivers set destinations twice a day, and pick you up only if you're headed in the same direction. If all goes well, they won't have to waste as much time when they're not taking fares.
> 
> ...


It has come to the saturation point already in Melbourne. I heard that some drivers left and some reduced their hours.

By the way, I know at least one of the managers who sold his car and has an unlimited of free usage of Uber X. Not a bad perk! I won't disclose his identity at this point


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...s-will-let-everyone-become-an-uber-driver.htm*


They hire at a very high rate. And also fire at the same rate! Uber is not a sustainable business for 'ANY' driver. For Part-Time it is fine. I spent thousands of dollars for the maintenance of my vehicle. Easy come, easy go per se!


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Another way way for Uber to take control of the driver without actually having to admit it. UBERPOOL already does this. This will deaden surge and provide more short trips with double taps to the drivers in SAFE RIDE FEES!


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

livelysoul said:


> It has come to the saturation point already in Melbourne. I heard that some drivers left and some reduced their hours.
> 
> By the way, I know at least one of the managers who sold his car and has an unlimited of free usage of Uber X. Not a bad perk! I won't disclose his identity at this point


LA has heavy saturation from December to the end of February ever year, then drivers begin to fall off.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice feature. I rarely drive weekdays, but if destination filter comes to my city I will catch an airport ride in the morning and get a ride back to the city. Uber gets their SRF+commission, I get some chump change. No harm no foul,


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...s-will-let-everyone-become-an-uber-driver.htm*


_*"According to an Uber spokesperson speaking to Newsweek, the company plans to increase the number of times drivers can use Destinations during a 24-hour day."*_


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

The beta test allowed usage up to 10 times per day and please note the press release says: "We’ll be testing this feature over the next few weeks in the Bay Area and are looking to bring this feature to other large markets soon."

As the Bay Area roll out appears to still be a test they may end up adjusting the times per day to something between 2 and 10...I personally will only use it to try to avoid drive home empty so once a day is enough for me..


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I wish there was more detail as to specs...how far from normal route to destination can I get a pax drop off? Etc. If only a mile or two offthe I-5 this is a pretty severe limit...not sure I have expressed this well but I wonder if the variance from the route today is the reason the Beta test seems to be failing here in SD? Also note the write up on Lyft feature says ride must be within a 5 mile radius of the destination entered by driver. This is very limiting! Sidecar app let the driver set his own radius!!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> I wish there was more detail as to specs...how far from normal route to destination can I get a pax drop off? Etc. If only a mile or two offthe I-5 this is a pretty severe limit...not sure I have expressed this well but I wonder if the variance from the route today is the reason the Beta test seems to be failing here in SD? Also note the write up on Lyft feature says ride must be within a 5 mile radius of the destination entered by driver. This is very limiting! Sidecar app let the driver set his own radius!!


That seems useless but if you get 5 miles out and then another 5 miles beyond that now it's looking better. Problem is how long it might take waiting - my patience and time are in short supply. Still better than going in the opposite direction at the end of the day.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

This would be great for people who live further out from downtown! Doesn't help me much since I live pretty close to the hub of Uber activity here, but it could still come in handy for getting back home out of the farther reaches of the county.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> Sounds like you ended up in Htown from NOLA. I'm from Houston and never heard anyone say wards.  sounds like we will get more detail soon on the filter. I drive in Los Angeles. It's a very spread out city. I often end up driving 45 minutes home at the end of a night; beach cities to Pasadena. Anything that can get me close to where I want to go works for me. What's nice is you can set your home as your destination, start heading home, and at least have a chance of shaving some dead miles off.


That was towards. Voice recognition.i have no idea what NOLA is.

Did you understand my question?


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That was towards. Voice recognition.


Gotta love posting on phones...


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

This sounds like it could be useful feature..


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> are you still stuck trying to get the rest of the way


you were deadheading before ... so nothing different ... at least this way, some of your miles are paid


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> i have no idea what NOLA is.


hard to believe that someone in Houston has no idea what NOLA is ... considering all the post-Katrina peeps that moved to Houston.

NOLA = New Orleans Louisiana 
*LA is the abbreviation for Louisiana


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

If drivers knew what the destinations were, they could easily reject the requests if the distances are unsatisfactory to some drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> hard to believe that someone in Houston has no idea what NOLA is ... considering all the post-Katrina peeps that moved to Houston.
> 
> NOLA = New Orleans Louisiana
> *LA is the abbreviation for Louisiana


Well a huge number of them were criminals so it's not like I associated with them. Our crime rate jumped up after Katrina. The few I did talk to all seemed to want handouts. It was not a positive thing at all for Houston (yes I know it was not great for them either--just saying, very few seemed to be fine upstanding citizens).

I've been in Galveston since 78 then Houston since 86 and have NEVER heard that term.


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> LA has heavy saturation from December to the end of February ever year, then drivers begin to fall off.


This evening in AEST there was a very interesting 'Talk-Back' show on the radio (ABC 774) about Uber.

I don't mean to delve on the complaints about "Uber and the Uber Management " in Australia on the show but since I left them in less than 4 weeks ago, guess what? They have reduced their 'So Called' Driver Partners' commissions from %80% down to 75%!! And yet, since Uber pays out the commissions from The Netherlands, they are not obliged to register for GST (Good and Service Tax, which is imposed as an Indirect Tax of 10%!) to the Australian Government. But the drivers MUST! Not only did they not compensate the drivers for the GST drivers have to pay out of their commissions of 75%, but also unceremoniously reduced their prices by 15% with the hope that same would attract more revenue at the expense of their 'Partners'!

In this case Uber is getting richer and an average driver must work at least 12 extra hours extra a week to make up the difference! The most dedicated ones work 50-60 hours a week. So, they must be prepared to kill themselves if they want to make the same amount of money. Uber, of course wouldn't care!

I suspect but cannot confirm (Albeit I am 99.9% sure, they cut down on the commissions in order to provide "JOBS FOR THE BOYS"  )

And most of them, including their managers (Team Leaders) are absolutely hopeless. Conducting a lavish lifestyle owing to the drivers.

A very fresh news for you guys from Australia


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> LA has heavy saturation from December to the end of February ever year, then drivers begin to fall off.


And yet, Australians have more money than the Americans


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> not a positive thing at all for Houston


yep ... heard the same thing from other friends in HOU


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

livelysoul said:


> If drivers knew what the destinations were, they could easily reject the requests if the distances are unsatisfactory to some drivers.


So what is wrong with that? If I cancel there are 20-40 more drivers ready to take my place and it can happen so quickly the PAX would hardly know it happened. 13 months ago we could see the rider destination and it was great!!!


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> So what is wrong with that? If I cancel there are 20-40 more drivers ready to take my place and it can happen so quickly the PAX would hardly know it happened. 13 months ago we could see the rider destination and it was great!!!


But that can reflect on you and clients can inform Uber about your rejection and they can use it against you. Do not forget:

Whilst you are online, Uber knows exactly where you are when you reject!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

livelysoul said:


> But that can reflect on you and clients can inform Uber about your rejection and they can use it against you. Do not forget:
> 
> Whilst you are online, Uber knows exactly where you are when you reject!


The clients have no idea who you are as long as you are the one who cancels and not them. Yes, Uber monitors your cancellation rate so you have to be careful to not go overboard but we are allowed to cancel some rides after acceptance.


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> The clients have no idea who you are as long as you are the one who cancels and not them. Yes, Uber monitors your cancellation rate so you have to be careful to not go overboard but we are allowed to cancel some rides after acceptance.


Who are those 'Some Riders'? How do you determine who to not take on-board??


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Uh, gee, too far away? Have to do a Uturn and can't. have to exit freeway and head in opposite direction and next freeway exit is 2-3 miles. Less than a 4.6 rating? There are lots of reasons to cancel.


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Uh, gee, too far away? Have to do a Uturn and can't. have to exit freeway and head in opposite direction and next freeway exit is 2-3 miles. Less than a 4.6 rating? There are lots of reasons to cancel.


As long as Uber doesn't mind, that is fine I guess?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Basically.
> 
> I mean what about all the pax who don't input a destination or only input it once the ride has begun?


Alt, my guess is that if they don't put in a destination the filter will prevent you from getting that job. You're being specific about where you're headed. The computer is going to try to match that, which it won't be able to do with a blank destination.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Basically.
> 
> I mean what about all the pax who don't input a destination or only input it once the ride has begun?


Uber could add a notice on the Rider app to let the user know they could get faster pick-up (closer drivers) if they enter the destination, for example.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> Woot.
> 
> Uber drivers live with uncertainty: there's no guarantee that they'll get a passenger on the way home from a long shift, or while they're running errands. However, they're about to catch a break. Uber is rolling out a feature (currently only in the San Francisco Bay Area) that lets drivers set destinations twice a day, and pick you up only if you're headed in the same direction. If all goes well, they won't have to waste as much time when they're not taking fares.
> 
> ...


I have been submitting this idea to Uber several times this year, same idea. I asked them to add destination filter and allow drivers to use it only once a day. It's still nice to have it twice a day, on my way to work and back home as a part-timers instead of not turning on the app at all. I am glad it's coming to where I live (Minnesota)


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Yeap, Uber's low rates drives us to this
> But 2 per day limit...not sure how to get over that. I guess the best bet is to do a trip regardles,set it from a A to B, where they are 50miles apart. Just get paid there, then paid back. I dunno, i'll def think of ways to beat the system


Without transparency (wherein the driver knows the destination prior to accepting) there's no way to arrive at a fair price. That's just inescapable. UBER and any other "transportation"company may prefer to hide the trip destination from drivers for fear of "cherry picking", but drivers have to know destination or else they will inevitably run at lower profit.

Drivers take the good with the bad, and, over time, the average pay can be acceptable. I get that. But really, some passengers are paying more than they should and some are paying less.

All trips have a fair market value. If you stand on the corner and hail a taxi, a driver pulls up and asks, "where to?"

If the driver doesn't want the trip, then you'll need to flag down another driver until you find one that does want the trip.

Price is determined by supply and demand--in a free and transparent environment.

UBER is not transparent. UBER SURGE us not transparent.

I'm pleased to see UBER is experimenting with this feature, but it needs to go further. Much further.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lyft now has this feature in my market. But Uber is still just beta testing it in san fran???


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

But this will not give U a rider all the way to ur destination say ur trip is

35 miles from A to J u might get pax going to D which could be 10 or less

miles!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

DudeCity said:


> But this will not give U a rider all the way to ur destination say ur trip is
> 
> 35 miles from A to J u might get pax going to D which could be 10 or less
> 
> miles!


I assume you are guessing about this? They have not shared the parameters so how do you know how far from your route you can deviate?


----------



## DriverC (Nov 24, 2015)

Last night I was working my neighborhood near my house after I got off work & got a 25mile highway trip to the other side of town into a rundown area. I decided to deadend back home instead of leaving the app open because I didn't want to work that area or get a fare that would take me further out.
I would of loved the option to set a destination.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

DriverC said:


> Last night I was working my neighborhood near my house after I got off work & got a 25mile highway trip to the other side of town into a rundown area. I decided to deadend back home instead of leaving the app open because I didn't want to work that area or get a fare that would take me further out.
> I would of loved the option to set a destination.


Off topic : such a cute picture of you and kitty! The orange one's are active and fun.


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

stuber said:


> Without transparency (wherein the driver knows the destination prior to accepting) there's no way to arrive at a fair price. That's just inescapable. UBER and any other "transportation"company may prefer to hide the trip destination from drivers for fear of "cherry picking", but drivers have to know destination or else they will inevitably run at lower profit.
> 
> Drivers take the good with the bad, and, over time, the average pay can be acceptable. I get that. But really, some passengers are paying more than they should and some are paying less.
> 
> ...


I received an email today from Uber as if I was still their 'Driving Partner' (Given the fact that they had deactivated my app unceremoniously when my rating had dropped down to 4.58 star in my very last week only and yet they are asking me to answer their survey as to how Uber could improve their services to the 'Partners'!)

I gave them what they wanted/deserved, of course 

Meanwhile, last week I had received 'the 13th identical standard letter' (In the email formats) that Uber was committed to providing 'Excellent' service for their riders and so on! In a nutshell, it was non-negotiable on their part unless I paid $66.00 and went to the class for two hours.(ONLY!) Of course, I ignored and chose not to enter into further communications with them as I was sick and tired of their repetitious answers. I had some email exchanges with one woman last week and as per usual Uber always ask for feedbacks about the ones we liaise with via email correspondences a day or two later. In my feedback, I decided to get a little bit too detailed and briefly said that the management would be due for 'Fragmentation' in the not too distant future! My assumptions were not only based on the constantly changing names almost everyday I have had seen in correspondences from which I had made my deductions, but also coincidentally met two Ex Uber employees (From the management) that were sacked (Presumably I guess, as they never gave me the reasons why they left, but could be any reason as Uber Melbourne are not short of reasons and excuses  )

To cut the long story short, below was the email I received from them today, ( I am disguising my name for the obvious reasons, of course : ) but copied and pasted the message in its origin:

"
Hey.....(My first name, as if I am still their partner  )

We are always looking for ways to improve the Uber experience for our partners. Your feedback is incredibly important in helping us understand what we could do better. Please take a moment to answer this very short two question survey and tell us how we're doing.

CLICK TO TAKE SURVEY

Thanks for taking the time to tell us what you think.

Cheers,
Uber

Below was my response to the survey 

"Management in Melbourne should meet the drivers at all times should any disputes or complaints arise by the riders. However, management In Melbourne (I don't know how they operate in the other cities) always choose to cut the corners short by 'rushing the judgments', namely, blaming the drivers without any justification or cause. In my case for instance, they never listened to my side of the story, my version about the events that actually took place which I impute to the lack of professionalism and training of the Staff/Management. Their responses to my claims have 'always' been overlooked. The management should rigorously be supervised by the head office in Australia, if there is any. (If not, by San Francisco-A MUST!) I rated 3 (In terms of recommending Uber) because Uber is still viable for the ones who would like to work only on average of between 10-15 hours per week DAYTIME ONLY. Also, the criteria of the quality service for the "night drivers" should be adjusted significantly and 4 star should be totally acceptable as satisfactory.5 Stars soon will be a thing of the past. Nothing should be wrong with 4 star rating as nothing would be wrong with 4 star hotels!!"

Above was my comment as I was requested to provide!

I hope this message lands in San Francisco rather then in Uber's Australian headquarters, as I firmly believe that Australian Operation, namely Melbourne has already been badly corrupted! San Francisco must step in ASAP!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Hopefully it works better than lyfts

Cuz their filter is worthless. Have never gotten a ping off it. Don't even bother anymore. 

Uber pool matching seems way more effective than lyft line though.


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

driveLA said:


> Hopefully it works better than lyfts
> 
> Cuz their filter is worthless. Have never gotten a ping off it. Don't even bother anymore.
> 
> Uber pool matching seems way more effective than lyft line though.


Not too many care much as we live in a very competitive market.


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

livelysoul said:


> Not too many care much as we live in a very competitive market. You seem to be very happy in your sexy Uber T-Shirt!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

livelysoul said:


> Not too many care much as we live in a very competitive market.


No clue what this has to do with my comment


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

driveLA said:


> No clue what this has to do with my comment


 Does the below belong to you with red coloured letters?

"get rich or get deactivated tryin"?????????????


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

two a day limit is very bad news, it means they don't want drivers to choose rides that are worth it for them.


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> two a day limit is very bad news, it means they don't want drivers to choose rides that are worth it for them.


I have always been the proponent working for Uber limited hours only to supplement incomes ( a few hundred dollar for 10-15 hours maximum would do for me anyway) I wouldn't bank on the Management, even San Francisco as otherwise driver would throw him/herself at their mercy. They have the contracts prepared in such a way that suit them, namely in their favour and next to nothing protection for drivers.Moreover, the management would, in fact could, easily get jealous of the Full-Time drivers who make reasonably good (better) money than them. Uber need drivers but drivers (some) also need them. If drivers weren't out there, Uber naturally wouldn't exist. I know some savvy drivers with flashy cars who work for Uber and have their business cards printed and give them at the end of each trip and make sure that they tell Uber riders accepting private bookings. Uber is a stepping stone for some clever ones. I personally know two of them who are making very 'Serious Money' implementing this art which seems to be working fine for them, probably for some, if not many here, in Melbourne, Australia. Working for 12 hours a week can easily bring $300.00 clear after their fees. By the way, Uber in London is now charging 25% commission from the new entrants while the existing ones still pay only 20% to Uber.Another point: UBER DRIVERS ARE STILL GETTING TIPS IN THE USA BUT HERE IN AUSTRALIA RIDERS ARE DISCOURAGED TO GIVE ANY TIPS TO THEIR 'SO CALLED PARTNERS'.FOOD FOR THOUGHT!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

livelysoul said:


> I have always been the proponent working for Uber limited hours only to supplement incomes ( a few hundred dollar for 10-15 hours maximum would do for me anyway) I wouldn't bank on the Management, even San Francisco as otherwise driver would throw him/herself at their mercy. They have the contracts prepared in such a way that suit them, namely in their favour and next to nothing protection for drivers.Moreover, the management would, in fact could, easily get jealous of the Full-Time drivers who make reasonably good (better) money then them. Uber need drivers but drivers (some) also need them. If drivers weren't out there, Uber naturally wouldn't exist. I know some savvy drivers with flashy cars who work for Uber and have their business cards printed and give them at the end of each trip and make sure that they tell Uber riders accepting private bookings. Uber is a stepping stone for some clever ones. I personally know two of them who are making very 'Serious Money' implementing this art which seems to be working fine for them, probably for some, if not many here, in Melbourne, Australia. Working for 12 hours a week can easily bring $300.00 clear after their fees. By the way, Uber in London is now charging 25% commission from the new entrants while the existing ones still pay only 20% to Uber.Another point: UBER DRIVERS ARE STILL GETTING TIPS IN THE USA BUT HERE IN AUSTRALIA RIDERS ARE DISCOURAGED TO GIVE ANY TIPS TO THEIR 'SO CALLED PARTNERS'.FOOD FOR THOUGHT!


Nothing is stopping any of them for driving for themselves. I don't think they're the least bit jealous.

The second part of what you said though is exactly what was crossing my mind a few minutes ago, interestingly. I think that's how people are really taking advantage of the system and people like me are left with no business.


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Nothing is stopping any of them for driving for themselves. I don't think they're the least bit jealous.
> 
> The second part of what you said though is exactly what was crossing my mind a few minutes ago, interestingly. I think that's how people are really taking advantage of the system and people like me are left with no business.


Nothing is stopping them from driving for themselves??? Sitting in the office and making bit less money is sweeter for them. They don't have to worry about the servicing and petrol costs, speeding and parking tickets, dealing with the doped and intoxicated ones, ratings and the list can go on and on. And yet some of them (At the management) sold their own cars by receiving perks from Uber by way of benefitting 'Unlimited' free rides at the expense of Uber, subsequently 'Driving Partners'  Being an Uber Driver is a formidable task. There is no protection for the Drivers. You need only couple of bad and preposterous remarks in any given week despite heaps of ongoing complimentary comments. If some are taking advantage of the system and yet you are aware of, why don't you then implement the same methods rather than crying for lack of business? Do NOT forget, Uber is a profit making organization and each time the committee gather together, they 'always' discuss as to how to maximise their profits, NOT how they can make more money for you guys! You probably have never done any driving and met the management in Australia.


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> two a day limit is very bad news, it means they don't want drivers to choose rides that are worth it for them.


 In a nutshell, I wouldn't rely on Uber, throwing myself at their mercy and commit to them completely. It is ideal, as I always said, to do on a part-times basis, not exceeding 15 hours a week 'only' if you need some income supplement. Also press on: YOU WILL NEVER PLEASE THEM TO THE EXTEND WHERE THEY WILL EXPRESS THEIR GRATITUDE NO MATTER HOW GOOD YOUR INTENTIONS ARE.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So how's it going in San Francisco?


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So how's it going in San Francisco?


Any view is welcome to me. Here only the brains can clash which should be perceived as stimulating


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

livelysoul said:


> Does the below belong to you with red coloured letters?
> 
> "get rich or get deactivated tryin"?????????????


Ok


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

livelysoul said:


> In a nutshell, I wouldn't rely on Uber, throwing myself at their mercy and commit to them completely. It is ideal, as I always said, to do on a part-times basis, not exceeding 15 hours a week 'only' if you need some income supplement. Also press on: YOU WILL NEVER PLEASE THEM TO THE EXTEND WHERE THEY WILL EXPRESS THEIR GRATITUDE NO MATTER HOW GOOD YOUR INTENTIONS ARE.


One Uber driver, in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia has been taken to the court and was fined for $900.00 as Uber was not officially legalized in the State of Victoria. Just 'google it' and you will find more about the news. Very Interesting debate is going on in Victoria!


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

livelysoul said:


> One Uber driver, in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia has been taken to the court and was fined for $900.00 as Uber was not officially legalized in the State of Victoria. Just 'google it' and you will find more about the news. Very Interesting debate is going on in Victoria!





livelysoul said:


> One Uber driver, in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia has been taken to the court and was fined for $900.00 as Uber was not officially legalized in the State of Victoria. Just 'google it' and you will find more about the news. Very Interesting debate is going on in Victoria!


A good few Uber employees and lots of their drivers in Australia are looking forward to joining LYFT when they arrive in Australia.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> two a day limit is very bad news, it means they don't want drivers to choose rides that are worth it for them.


I am one of the people who got this feature to beta test. I have been using Lyfts destination filter for 6 months or so. I have probably received 2 Or 3 rides with it in that time, and I have been using it 2-4 times a week to and from the city. Fairly useless. In the week I have had Ubers destination filter I have given 6 or 7 rides using it. Oddly the first day I got it it allowed 4 rides in a day. After reading everything about the two filters and based on my experience it appears they work very differently. They each use very different terminology to describe their destination filter and my experience with them is consistent with the different descriptions. Lyfts is truly just a filter. They say as much. All it does is block calls not going your direction. Ubers appears to work differently. I firmly believe it actually re-assigns rides that would have gone to another driver. For example, yesterday I got three rides making my way across the city towards the Bay Bridge on my way home to the east bay. As long as you leave the app in driver mode the destination filter will stay on after your ride and you will continue to get pings until you get to your destination having only used one of your two per day filter limit. So far, it's brilliant.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

sUBERu2u said:


> I am one of the people who got this feature to beta test. I have been using Lyfts destination filter for 6 months or so. I have probably received 2 Or 3 rides with it in that time, and I have been using it 2-4 times a week to and from the city. Fairly useless. In the week I have had Ubers destination filter I have given 6 or 7 rides using it. Oddly the first day I got it it allowed 4 rides in a day. After reading everything about the two filters and based on my experience it appears they work very differently. The terminology they use to describe this feature is very different and my experience with them is consistent with the different discriptions. Lyfts is truly just a filter. They say as much. All it does is block calls not going your direction. Ubers appears to work differently. I firmly believe it actually re-assigns rides that would have gone to another driver. For exampme, yesterday I got three rides making my way across the city towards the Bay Bridge on my way home to the east bay. As long as you leave the app in driver mode the destination filter will stay on after your ride and you will continue to get pings until you get to your destination having only used one of your two per day filter limit. So far, it's brilliant.


Interesting.. But still wish it was more than two.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Interesting.. But still wish it was more than two.


Well I have written to Uber about it and suggested just that. Four may be enough to begin to negatively effect driver and rider patterns in Ubers eyes, especially when one use can earn you essentially unlimited rides towards your destination. We will see.

I only have one issue with it. If I use it after a ride from OAK, it will give a warning "Exit airport area to begin getting rides towards your destination." even though I am nowhere near the airport, and I get no pings. I have reported it. Hopefully they fix this bug.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> Woot.
> 
> Uber drivers live with uncertainty: there's no guarantee that they'll get a passenger on the way home from a long shift, or while they're running errands. However, they're about to catch a break. Uber is rolling out a feature (currently only in the San Francisco Bay Area) that lets drivers set destinations twice a day, and pick you up only if you're headed in the same direction. If all goes well, they won't have to waste as much time when they're not taking fares.
> 
> ...


All this feature does is filter out rides that are NOT going toward your destination. Also, just because you and pax are going in same direction, Uber does not give you priority over other drivers. It's always the driver whom is closest to pax, even if that driver would rather not go to yours/paxs destination. 
I find myself sitting around a long time without a ride.
The one good thing is you don't get an unexpexted trip that is 100 miles in the opposite direction.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

amp man said:


> All this feature does is filter out rides that are NOT going toward your destination. Also, just because you and pax are going in same direction, Uber does not give you priority over other drivers. It's always the driver whom is closest to pax, even if that driver would rather not go to yours/paxs destination.
> I find myself sitting around a long time without a ride.
> The one good thing is you don't get an unexpexted trip that is 100 miles in the opposite direction.


There is no way for us to know for sure how it works without talking to the engineers behind it. For sure Uber isn't going to reveal details like that publicly, but based on my experience, I disagree. My experience reflects Ubers description of the feature as it actively "searches" for passengers going your way. That means a driver not using the filter but closer may lose that fare to me and be assigned another. That is why Uber has limited the amount of uses. Lyfts is unlimited. What you described is exactly how Lyft describes their destination filter. In 6 months using Lyfts filter I have found maybe 3-4 pax with it. With Uber since they rolled this feature out a little over a week ago I am already into the double digits with it. It clearly works differently, and much better. And remember, 2 filters a day dosn't mean 2 pax a day. If you have a long drive you can pick up several pax going your direction. Friday night I had 3 with one "use" of the filter.

Having said that, yesterday I set my filter to Fremont from Oakland. One short ride going my way went well. Second ride went to the city, an hour in the opposite direction. Oops Uber. I reported it and sent screen captures.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

sUBERu2u said:


> There is no way for us to know for sure how it works without talking to the engineers behind it. For sure Uber isn't going to reveal details like that publicly, but based on my experience, I disagree. My experience reflects Ubers description of the feature as it actively "searches" for passengers going your way. That means a driver not using the filter but closer may lose that fare to me and be assigned another. That is why Uber has limited the amount of uses. Lyfts is unlimited. What you described is exactly how Lyft describes their destination filter. In 6 months using Lyfts filter I have found maybe 3-4 pax with it. With Uber since they rolled this feature out a little over a week ago I am already into the double digits with it. It clearly works differently, and much better. And remember, 2 filters a day dosn't mean 2 pax a day. If you have a long drive you can pick up several pax going your direction. Friday night I had 3 with one "use" of the filter.
> 
> Having said that, yesterday I set my filter to Fremont from Oakland. One short ride going my way went well. Second ride went to the city, an hour in the opposite direction. Oops Uber. I reported it and sent screen captures.


Well, I got my information from an Uber CSR. She may of just been telling me this to not upset their policy of "always the closest driver."
A pax may not like the fact that they have to wait a few more minutes for their driver's common destination. Most pax I think would be cool with waiting, but there are a few that would come unglued... lol.
After using this feature for a few days, I have changed my mind. I like it. Worked really well getting me back to pick up my son from school. Instead of dead heading all the way back 90 miles or so, I got about 3/4 back with rides (one 35 mile ride).
Hoping they keep this feature. Now all we need is Uber to give us either a tip option, or at least clear up the deceptive dialog about tips.
Oh, and raise the rates


----------

